# New Brampton Fish store



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

WILD FISH AQUARIUM

Drove by it yesterday, closed on Tuesdays. Small shop on Mc murchy south of Queen in the Macs milk strip mall. Anyone been there, what do they have,what do they specialize in ?


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

They been running ads on kijijji for while now

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ3203319


----------



## canadian (Dec 13, 2012)

flagtail said:


> They been running ads on kijijji for while now
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-W0QQUserIdZ3203319


i went by today and there is a nice selection,no salt water though.
the owner is a nice guy i think i'll shop there from time to time.thx


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Are they wild imports or just the bread and butter fish? The betta's in his kijijji ad are not wild fish.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Stopped in this store. Didn't think to ask why the "wild" in their name, but found a young couple, very friendly,and helpful. They just opened this summer, so not alot of stock, taking their time to build a customer base. Their Beta fish may not be wild, (don't know) but they have a very nice variety of colors, - kinda purple/blue, almost a mustard orange, and a gorgeous pearl white, are some of the less common ones I saw. No salt water, (maybe in the future) but as with anything -fresh, salt or product, if you let them know what you want, (if they can get it) order it from them, pre-pay, they will get it in for you and give you a discount. Their prices are average, but they do have specials, and are willing to work with their customers. They also sell used items. I did not see any dead fish in the tanks. It is cash only right now, but as they grow into the new year, that will change. Stop in with an open mind and give them a chance to help you out with something.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

FW Only.... BOOOOOOOOOOOO

Who has FW anymore, Thats so Last year 

I hope they do well, I would have like to see another FW/SW Store, So Bigals could close.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The best thing for the hobby is mom and pop fish stores.


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

fresh is IN


----------



## Oneglove (Mar 1, 2012)

I was wondering when other people would discover this store.  I have been in the store on numerous occasions. Jim is very helpful and has been able to get some things I was looking for. I have picked up a couple of nice bettas, some almond leaves and food. I have been visiting the store since August. He's been adding tanks/fish since. He's always great to talk to about fish. BTW, he breeds albino BN plecos at home.


----------

